# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dreamcatchers! - Times of India

## Dream Guide Team

*Dreamcatchers!**Times of India*In fact, Tibetan Buddhists use dream yoga to get nearer to the Absolute, through *lucid dreaming*, by comparing the illusion to the transitory nature of life. *...***

----------

